# Bands that play in C standard tuning.



## rebirth (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you suggest any bands that have tab available that play in C, both of my caparisons are in C standard not dropped c and I want to learn some stuff without having to keep tuning them different!

Kind regards
colin


----------



## MaksMed (Aug 22, 2010)

Arch Enemy, In Flames (they also uses Drop A#)


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 22, 2010)

BTBAM plays in C Sharp Standard.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 22, 2010)

Arch Enemy, Black Dahlia Murder, I believe some Dream Theater is in C standard as well, and Devin Townsend usually plays in C something, differs from open C to standard C to drop C  mostly open c though, but you can always describe stuff!


----------



## Adam (Aug 22, 2010)

Dethklok


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/71977-give-me-bands-in-c-standard.html

Plus, this is in the wrong forum. Should be in GMD.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 22, 2010)

Acid Bath


----------

